
Introducing PodBall – A futuristic ball game simulation and programming contest - scrontch
https://sourceforge.net/p/podball/wiki/Home/
======
scrontch
Intro video: [https://youtu.be/wkvp-qvX68E](https://youtu.be/wkvp-qvX68E)

